# MUST EAT FOOD recommended by DIGITIANS



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

I really got addicted to the idiyappam which my mom made me yesterday.I couldn't stop eating actually and my mom had to yell at me to stop eating it .Idiyappam is my favourite food.
Idiyappam+egg curry=heaven
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/1204/idiappam3nn0.th.jpg

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/661/idiyappam1dw7.th.jpg

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/2593/idiyappam2ly9.th.jpg

Which food u Digitians like the most?


----------



## shift (Jul 21, 2008)

*img369.imageshack.us/img369/8346/goodfooddotcomfg3.jpg


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

^^great 
But where is this shop located?


----------



## shift (Jul 21, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> ^^great
> But where is this shop located?



_Cox Town, Bangalore_


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

raw eggs with/without milk, add honey to it.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great another "*MUST __________ recommended by DIGITIANS*" thread. I used to eat Idiyappam (different name is Bengal) with mutton curry during my childhood days.. Now I'm Lacto-ovo- vegetarian.. 



mehulved said:


> raw eggs with/without milk, add honey to it.


WTF?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Idiyappam+egg curry=heaven



no

Idiyappam + mutton payya = heaven 

chettinad chicken + chapatti & rice = heaven


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> raw eggs with/without milk, add honey to it.



Yuck....


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> WTF?


What WTF? ever tried it? I eat that quite regularly.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> no
> 
> Idiyappam + mutton payya = heaven
> 
> chettinad chicken + chapatti & rice = heaven



We dont buy mutton in our home  It is very costly and my mom wont make it.It is ver difficult to find real mutton in hotels


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 21, 2008)

Also, Puttu from Kerala. One of my favourites. Mom makes great Puttu


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Idiyappam + mutton payya = heaven


Yes, its mutton payya.. I thought no one would understand "payya"...


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

Puttu+Kadala(Dal)=WOW


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

All you non-veggies, die n00bs die.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ Yes please die...


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> All you non-veggies, die n00bs die.



Yo! rightly said.


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 21, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Puttu+Kadala(Dal)=WOW



I swear....Swargam thanne  (My Malayalam is weak, so pardon )



iMav said:


> All you non-veggies, die n00bs die.



+1!


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 21, 2008)

Andhra style chicken biryani with butter chicken and beer!


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> All you non-veggies, die n00bs die.



+1


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> All you non-veggies, die n00bs die.


+1
though I wont take the blame


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 21, 2008)

Any south-Indian or Punjabi dish = heaven.!


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

I think South Indian dishes are the most popular in this forum


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

^^cuz many are from there


----------



## Rahim (Jul 21, 2008)

bcoz kampooter use karne wale South mein jyada hain


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

Bhurji, both for veg and non-veg people. Veggies can try paneer bhurji and non-veg people can try egg bhurji. I am sure there will be more people like hitboxx and Filled-Void, who haven't heard of bhurji.
Then there are people who haven't heard of vada pav.


----------



## Laser_dude (Jul 21, 2008)

Paneer butter masala + Tandoori rotis = heaven for me (ahhhh....) 

btw paneer / egg bhurjis are also good


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Then there are people who haven't heard of vada pav.



The only north Indian Dishes I have eaten are Samosa Chat,Pani Puri and vada pav from our local chatwaala


----------



## hellknight (Jul 21, 2008)

matar-paneer+curd+basmati rice = heaven!!

and if you're alone in your home then go for Maggi or Pulao.. no hassles


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> All you non-veggies, die n00bs die.



yup, die....
my fav: kappa or chakka[jackfruit] puzhukku



rahimveron said:


> bcoz kampooter use karne wale South mein jyada hain


coz northis eat whatever they get...dun bother bout taste.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> yup, die....
> my fav: kappa or chakka[jackfruit] puzhukku
> 
> 
> coz northis eat whatever they get...dun bother bout taste.


Bon appetit here 

jackfruit is awesome, i love it, though that sticky matter is evil 
*www.tommyschultz.com/images/dgte-market/jackfruit2.jpg


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 21, 2008)

I also like Pazha Bajji, Chakka Chips and Halwa. I remember whenever my Folks went to Palakkad or Ernakulam, I used to bug them to get loads of these stuff


----------



## anispace (Jul 21, 2008)

wth? this thread is making my mouth water..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 21, 2008)

2kewl said:


> I also like Pazha Bajji, Chakka Chips and Halwa. I remember whenever my Folks went to Palakkad or Ernakulam, I used to bug them to get loads of these stuff



u shud try hot mulaku[large chilli] bajji....its awesome
its not that gr8 if not taken hot


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 21, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> u shud try hot mulaku[large chilli] bajji....its awesome
> its not that gr8 if not taken hot



Tell me about it...Have had loads of those on Marina Beach. I tell you, Molaga Bajji and Marina Beach mae a killer combo 

Damn...My mouth's waterin


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 21, 2008)

ill post some pics of it today if it does rain today evening


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> Bon appetit here
> 
> jackfruit is awesome, i love it, though that sticky matter is evil
> *www.tommyschultz.com/images/dgte-market/jackfruit2.jpg



Jackfruit is awesome.My grandmother makes many delicious dishes with it.Mouth watering really.


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 21, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Jackfruit is awesome.My grandmother makes many delicious dishes with it.Mouth watering really.



Chakka Payasam is also wonderful


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

2kewl said:


> Chakka Payasam is also wonderful



yeah


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

My fave

Chicken Schezwan noodles + Chicken Amritsari [mix them together before serving/eating] [spicy]

appam with chicken stew [pleasently mild ]

Vindaloo curry + hot steamed rice [hot hot hot]

Kolhapuri chicken with rice/ roti [hot hot hot]

chicken farcha in tomato gravy

basically me a total sucker for all hot and spicy non-vegetarian food ['cept fish]



mehulved said:


> Bhurji......egg bhurji



+1
nothin bets the divine feeling of eating bhurjee with bread/pav at 3 in the morning from a roadside shack



mehulved said:


> raw eggs with/without milk, add honey to it.


u work out?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

^ever tried Palada Pradhaman? tastes Godly! 

I likes Appam + Kozhi/Mutton Curry(kerala syrian christian style ofcourse).

vegetarian , likes masala dosa etc (udupi/chettinad Iyer style).one think I started love to eat is "Kaalan Manjurie" Coimbatore Style!so tasty!(many taams here will know that ?) .

then ofcourse ,pav bhaji!  

 80% of the diet used to be non-veg(infact non-veg is what is common in kerala).now slowly shifting to vegeterian diet.but...still Rice+karimeen Fry Kottayam style means....mouth watering!


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

slugger said:


> +1
> nothin bets the divine feeling of eating bhurjee with bread/pav at 3 in the morning from a roadside shack


 True. And some people are shocked that I go out at 4 a.m. to eat bhurji. It's awesome fun to sit with friends at night at Churchgate station and have tea/bun maska/bhurji



slugger said:


> u work out?


yes.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^ever tried Palada Pradhaman? tastes Godly!



nopes 

forgot to add this bit...a friend gets these jackfruits chips fried in coconut oil...DIVINE!! 

other than that i pretty much hate jackfruits


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Paneer Tikka Masala
Yellow Curry (Spicy)
Rajma
Dal Makhni
Aaloo/Gobi k parathai

Paneer Salsa Wrap
Salad Sandwich


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2008)

at chennai, at anna nagar, 1 of best north indian non veg restaurent = capri (opp. palimar bakery)
pav-bhhaji best served at "saravana bhavan"(blue star)
samosa's, pani puri... - small shop (forgot name )in same street as saravan bhavan


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Now I'm Lacto-ovo- vegetarian


what is that? 

lactose intolerent?..it still would not mkae sense



ajaybc said:


> The only North Indian Dishes.....vada pav


i doubt Vada Pav would qualify as a North Indian food
It is as Maharashtrian the Marathi language ....It is a West Indian food  [PJ]


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2008)

Butter Chicken with Rice.........


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^ever tried Palada Pradhaman? tastes Godly!
> 
> I likes Appam + Kozhi/Mutton Curry(kerala syrian christian style ofcourse).
> 
> vegetarian , likes masala dosa etc (udupi/chettinad Iyer style).one think I started love to eat is "Kaalan Manjurie" Coimbatore Style!so tasty!(many taams here will know that ?) .



Palada prathaman is my favourite payasam
Masala Dosa from Arya Bhavan=Godly


----------



## confused!! (Jul 21, 2008)

slugger said:


> nothin bets the divine feeling of eating bhurjee with bread/pav at 3 in the morning from a roadside shack



+100 ..I remember when i was in Pune every Friday and Saturday night at around 2:30 we friends used to go to station and eat bhujji pao..really i m missing those days here in hyderabad.. 

another fav...
Chicken fried rice + chicken kali miri
Tandoori roti + Malai kofta..


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 21, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> at chennai, at anna nagar, 1 of best north indian non veg restaurent = capri (opp. palimar bakery)
> pav-bhhaji best served at "saravana bhavan"(blue star)
> samosa's, pani puri... - small shop (forgot name )in same street as saravan bhavan



Pav Bhaji at Saravana...Times have changed 

I remember eating dosas and those tiny idlis dipped in sambhar at Saravana, T-Nagar. Kutti Idly, I used to call 'em 

I miss Chennai yaar. Haven't been there for about six odd year now. Desperately want to go to Marina and eat Molaga Bajji and SUndal there


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*Curried Sweet Potato Fries*
*glutenfreecookingschool.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/gluten-free-curried-sweet-potato-fries.jpg
*www.glutenfreecookingschool.com/archives/curried-sweet-potato-fries/


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 21, 2008)

Heh, good ol' chennai has excellent food... as a resident of Mylapore, I get to taste mouthwatering veg food  and molaga bajji in marina is hawt!


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow! Sarvana Bhavan is famous for Pav Bhaji! :shocked: I thought they are famous mainly for their idlis. Will try it out when I come to Chennai in a few months. Hope to meet you Chennaities as well


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

^ya, iwas shocked too
but me was talking about places at anna nagar

didnt try pav-bhaji at "hot chips" tho.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

I like all kinda junk foods.. specially fries


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

Puttu Kadala.

Jackfruit and everything made of Chakka Pazham (Jackfruit).

Kanji, chammandi, pappadam, achar


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

^^mail me some


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 22, 2008)

jackfruit refuses to get attached to mails


----------



## clifford (Jul 22, 2008)

BEst for sharp brains : Goan FISH CURRY RICE....


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 22, 2008)

*karthik3685.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/maggi-1.jpg

*www.gonomad.com/traveltalesfromindia/uploaded_images/IMG_0212-745040.JPG


hostel days..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone for Nendrakaya and Chakka(jackfruit) Chips ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

Home Made Cheese less Pizzas
Bhel Puri
French Onion Soup
Samosas
Mughalai Biryani
Grilled Sandwitch
Gobi Manchuri
Chow Mein
Chop Suey
Pudina Lime Juice


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 22, 2008)

Butter Chicken
Mutton Biryani
Chicken Choupsey
Fried Mommos and Kurkez (Tibetien Food i guess)
Rajama Chawal
Shahi Panner
Amritsari Choole Kulchas

and how can you forget Paranthas when u have them like each day


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Anyone for Chakka(jackfruit) Chips ?



I love jackfruit chips. You could just keep eating them. :drools:

And why hasnt anyone suggested good o'l mirchi bajji's?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just made a bunch of Mirchi bajji, Brinjal bajji and Bread pakoda.. yammi..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

^^OMG,your wife is gonna be a very happy woman.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

anybody ready that we can start a pav bhajji fan club?  (remember ,it is vey rare to find in my place and all!so..)


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Anyone for Nendrakaya and Chakka(jackfruit) Chips ?


me..me..me..me


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 22, 2008)

> Anyone for Nendrakaya and Chakka(jackfruit) Chips ?


Me toooooo!!! 

Saravana Bhavan is NOT famous for its pav bhajis... you can find chaat shops in chennai which are better... like Kolkatta Chat in spencers and in alwarpet(the best) and gangothree.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jul 22, 2008)

chilli chiken with chicken fried rice


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 22, 2008)

Kada fry(a type of chicken),Crab,Tortoise,chicken &Fish curry, all theses from local kallu shop(Toddy),...mmmm..Sooo tasty
Porotta and beaf curry
Chicken byriyani from hotel Rahamat,here in calicut
puttu kadala




iMav said:


> All you non-veggies, die n00bs die.


-1


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 22, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> Kada fry(a type of chicken),Crab,Tortoise,chicken &Fish curry, all theses from local kallu shop(Toddy),...mmmm..Sooo tasty
> Porotta and beaf curry
> Chicken byriyani from hotel Rahamat,here in calicut
> puttu kadala



I havent eaten Kada fry.Heard it is tasty.


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 22, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> Kada fry(a type of chicken),Crab,Tortoise,chicken &Fish curry, all theses from local kallu shop(Toddy),...mmmm..Sooo tasty
> Porotta and beaf curry
> Chicken byriyani from hotel Rahamat,here in calicut
> puttu kadala
> ...





OMG....... :my floor is droolful:


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

kada biriyani and all available.but I am afraid   I was told by a friend when we were drinking at a bar(benhur bar) near Petta ,Thripunithura that if we eat Rabbit a disease called Moyali will come  simillarly those who are not accustomed with Kada dishes , they will repend after eating 

PS :Our town is covered all over by 3 rivers. ppl catches Python ,Eeel(Menangil) etc and eats it! :eeks: .


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

i will ignore above few posts


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

^ @T :why so serious ? oh oh ?  .I will email you a kaada fry. BTW , kaada in English is  Quail .similarly sea food items like squid(thirandy) etc too is liked by many!


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

no i prefer human liver with fava beans


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> squid(thirandy) etc too is liked by many!



My dad is a big fan of Squid(thirandi).But I hate it's smell.Even hours after eating it ur hands will have it's smell.Chala smells better than it.It is cheaper too.Iam a Chala fan


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> no i prefer human liver with fava beans



they say, human meat smells reallyyyyyy bad 
in some interior sh1t in india, baby  (human) are eaten

BAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

just got info on  that crap today, at a bar


BAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 22, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> they say, human meat smells reallyyyyyy bad
> in some interior sh1t in india, baby  (human) are eaten



WoW.That would be a great measure to control population

Why havent the Cinese thought of this


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

^^would you eat your child for that 

remember all those you ate were not dumb.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

this human flesh crap was some nooz in old days too, in kolkota, in early 90's


omg, BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARF

btw, the saadhu's at ganga river side, bake their roti/naanlol on burning dead bodies
saw on discovery
baaaaaaaaaaaaarffffff.

-----------------------------

man,the caramel pudding at palimar's (anna nagar, chennai) rock
also the fruit pudding.

btw, where is the "black forest" cake best made at chennai.

me bought a b'day cake for me neice (1st b'day) for 700bucks (frm McRennet). taste was ok, compared to the blk forest served at oberoi b'lore.(near ulsoor)


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> *karthik3685.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/maggi-1.jpg
> 
> *www.gonomad.com/traveltalesfromindia/uploaded_images/IMG_0212-745040.JPG
> 
> ...


WTF, I hate eating Maggi.....
I've surely eaten Maggi less than 14times in my life.......I don't know why kids like Maggi and bring that to school.....


----------



## xbonez (Jul 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Butter Chicken with Rice.........



hell yeah!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

for me, maggi was awesome in early 90's, then they changed the taste

now i like TopRamen only


----------



## mod-the-pc (Jul 22, 2008)

Quesadillas and Bean Rice with Sour cream, Salsa, Guacamole and Pickled Jalapenos...ummm delicious


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> for me, maggi was awesome in early 90's, then they changed the taste
> 
> now i like TopRamen only


oh!  I see ! I too feels so  .during my school days( 1st class or 2nd ,dont remember! somewhere near 1986) this maggi company gave 2 packs of nooodles free to all.that time tasted well.but not these days


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

^
really man, the maggi in early days was realyy awesome, but dunno why they changed the taste.
the raw maggi(noodles) tasted good, but now they are not good.
top ramen, tastes nice even when raw

is the that maggi club still alive???


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

^even I was a fan of something waffer type called "pickwik" -dont know ,now it exists or not


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder if u guys have eaten the fake maggi ?
There are many local dumpsters rolling out it and selling it in the name of maggi.

May be thats why it tasted bad.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

^
dude, do you think Spencer's [super market] (old name = food world) would sell fake s???
or does B'lore central's food bazzar do it?

btw whats your d.o.b???


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

^^speculations ! 

Oh its flaming june, 6 - an year after Chenobyl NPP disaster


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 22, 2008)

Maggi Has Already Reverted Back To Its Original Taste.... I Know They Changed The Taste A Decade Back And It Tasted Horrible But Soon They Realised It And Reverted It Back To Original....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> Maggi Has Already Reverted Back To Its Original Taste.... I Know They Changed The Taste A Decade Back And It Tasted Horrible But Soon They Realised It And Reverted It Back To Original....



no, only the taste of "masala" has been changed a bit.

the taste of noodles (raw) is still the same lame #@#@

the last gen. maggi was thicker (noodles, even when raw)

mannnn!!! love caramel pudding


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 22, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> for me, maggi was awesome in early 90's, then they changed the taste
> 
> now i like TopRamen only




Yey TopRamen(curry) ftw.


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

slugger said:


> forgot to add this bit...a friend gets these jackfruits chips fried in coconut oil...DIVINE!!





praka123 said:


> Anyone for Nendrakaya and Chakka(jackfruit) Chips ?





ray|raven said:


> I love jackfruit chips. You could just keep eating them. :drools:





ajaybc said:


> me..me..me..me





dheeraj_kumar said:


> Me toooooo!!!



so many jackfruit chips lovers on the forum 


dOm1naTOr said:


> my fav: kappa or chakka[jackfruit] puzhukku


err..are you too talkin abt jackfruit chips? if ya then jackfruit chips luver assn membership increases by one more

guys not liking maggie...add a teaspoon of pickle *oil* to the noodles after you've made it...mix it well.....bliss

tastes best with all flavors noodles esp the rice noodles variant


----------



## windchimes (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm dieting and now i can't hold on......


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 23, 2008)

slugger said:


> err..are you too talkin abt jackfruit chips?



No kappa means tapioca and jackfruit puzhukku is a special dish made of jackfruit.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone wants to join my maggi suxxxx club ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2008)

^there's one already


----------



## slugger (Jul 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> anyone wants to join my maggi suxxxx club ?



-1

i lurve maggi. throw in an egg and some pickle oil in it and u hav the most amazing food one can get at 2 o clock in the morning when u suddenly realise u r feelin hungry and cannot continue studying w/o refuellin

maggi roXXX

BTW is it true that maggi had introduced a chocolate flavor many years ago?


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> anyone wants to join my maggi suxxxx club ?


Yeah....me

I just hate that Maggi and I don't like Chowmien either.....(Though a roadside stall guy here cooks Chowmien damn well).....

I can eat all type of food......South Indian - North Indian - Veg - Non Veg but I don't like these sucky packed food like Maggi.....

And has anyone tried Cheeni Malai??....



slugger said:


> i lurve maggi. throw in an egg and some pickle oil in it and u hav the most amazing food one can get at 2 o clock in the morning when u suddenly realise u r feelin hungry and cannot continue studying w/o refuellin
> 
> maggi roXXX
> 
> BTW is it true that maggi had introduced a chocolate flavor many years ago?


Well, dude I'll definitely try this today.....And post the result......


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

oh yea, that Maggi + Egg + Pickle Oil was something more like sh!t. 

PS: I've never tasted sh!t.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 26, 2009)

Aloo ke prathe with curd and butter!
Egg fried and chappati!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2009)

Paneer Butter Masala with hot rotis !!


----------

